# The History channel and trapping



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The History channel will run a show at 7pm & 11 CDT on Monday night 8/27 about the history of traps and trapping. There is said to be a portion of the NTA video ( circle of life) in this show. It is part of the Modern Marvel series. Also it will be repated on 9/1 at 6pm

Modern Marvels: Traps 
Gotcha! Traps are a device designed to capture and kill, but they don't always harm their prey. Often necessary to the survival of a species, watch as Black Bears are trapped by the West Virginia Division of Natural Resources biologists for a population study. Feral cats left stranded in New Orleans after Katrina are trapped, neutered, and released. Head underwater to see how giant screw traps count salmon on the Columbia River. Man traps? See high tech versions, straight out of action movies.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

will see tonight :-?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:down: i didnt think to much of the show kind of seemed that animal rights people had something to do with a couple parts but idk its just my opinion what did everyone else think


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i think it was anti did you see that fox in a foot hold :eyeroll:


----------

